# Delete



## LaManchamaniac (Dec 8, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My opinion is yes.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say yes also


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Praguirre5 said:


> Yay!
> Thank you for your response. I was starting to think I hadn't actually posted.


I get a kick out of guessing. Especially if I hear what the results are.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, they look bred to me as well.  
Good luck with kidding!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I say yes too. Does she have a udder forming? That is usually the easiest way to tell for a FF. And let me just say, what a cute face!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's the first stage of a FF beginning her udder


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd say yes as well


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes I think she definitely is good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

so cute! and I say she's farther than 6 weeks I say about 12 or 13 weeks! There udders start developing at three months.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

ok haha I wasn't sure I was thinking that's what you meant but just in case. You have gorgeous goats by the way!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

You have such pretty girls. I have mini lamanchas, but if I were to go with a full size goat, I think I'd go with a lamancha. Exciting that you felt the kid/s!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Is she getting an udder? I have one due the beginning of February and she's already starting to get a little udder. She's a ff.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, I see I missed it. Yeah, that's what mine looks like. Looks like our girls will be due around the same time.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This is my third time, but first time with more than one doe kidding. Kidding time is really exciting.  I just hate the wait. Lol. But when you see the tiny kids it's all worth it. Here's my thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/naomi-remy-diva-waiting-189613/


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow he's adorable!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yea haha I have does that are due any time and I would love to keep some babies but I don't think my dad will allow that!  good luck with your hubby tho!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That makes since


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it could be an awesome cross or horrible cross. I will find out this year with mine how it goes as my buck and 2 does have the same sire. All the strengths from the buck and dam will really show but also their weaknesses. Let's just hope there are more strengths then weakness.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes in the waiting room it's CGK Boer goats. The 2 does are shakin and stirred.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Stirred is due January 28th and shakin is due February 18th


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Each original family has a theme but I think that's going to stop this year because it's hard.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My doe and buck have the same dad and I'm curious too the baby hasn't been born yet tho!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She is due late January early February I think I'm not sure she was pen bred.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Praguirre5 said:


> Ah RPC, you and I will all find out around the same time if it has been advantageous.
> Do you have a thread to follow?


Me?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes JK Farms waiting thread the doe I'm talking about is Lizzy the dad is the bottem picture.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

When is she supposed to be due? How exciting you might have goat babies soon!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think you have anything to be worried about. Goats are weird. And yeah, they yawn. Or do what looks like yawning anyway. I'm not sure if it's a real yawn. I'm sure she's fine.  People have pre-labor contractions too. Just braxton hicks. As long as it's not steady and getting closer together, there's no blood or lots of discharge, I think she's good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Praguirre5 said:


> I asked the breeder again and she said sometime in January or early February.
> So not really helpful.
> 
> I didn't know goats had Braxton hicks but I figured it was completely possible. The freakier part was definitely how loving she is being. They weren't really handled much at their previous home so they are kinda skittish.


My two pygmy does are super skittish until one got bed had her baby shes super friendly and then the other is also now that she's pregnant it's weird but they can change after and when being pregnant


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've noticed my girls personalities change during pregnancy. They get bossier towards the other goats. Sometimes more friendly towards people. The younger two are more standoffish, so I'm hoping that'll change after they kid. They are already being nicer as long as I don't try to take pics of their backends or feel up their udders. Lol. They hate that. Just keep an eye on your pretty lady. She'll sure drive you crazy with all kinds of signs for the next month or so.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How exciting! My pygmy girls are due any day now!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Getting closer!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Shes almost there!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Haha love it!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow your a busy bee! And her bag is gettinsuper big!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd say 1-2 weeks, and probably twins


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think 2 weeks and a single.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Im going to say 1-2 weeks and a single


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Close! So exciting


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! :leap:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay! For my doe, after goo and contractions, it was probably 3 hours. However one of the baby's legs were back so it probably wouldn't have taken that long if they were in the correct position.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

it depends on the doe but not long.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Keep a close eye on her, shouldnt be long now


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Adorable! Congrats!:fireworks: I love when the kids look so different. Which is the boy, which is the girl? I'm guessing the black one is the boy..


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Lovely colors!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awe! So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

So beautiful! Congratulations! Just love um' and wish I could come kiss um'


----------



## Jennywillen (Oct 26, 2016)

Congrats! They are adorable


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Awww too cute


----------

